# What does a yellow light mean??



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Twice tonite (after hooking in my phone line) my hr20-700's record light has lit up a bright yellow. What does that mean? When it's recording something it's like a orangish-red. Yellow light maybe mean it's trying to "call home"?

Greg


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Interesting.....I don't think that it turns on when calling home. I've never seen mine do it.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

It is indicating modem activity.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Yes, yellow means it is trying to call home.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Learn something new all the time! Thanks


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Hmm well i have my phone line plugged in.............did a system test and everything passed................so if the yellow light is coming on and everything tests out fine i wonder why it's not communicating with directv and fixing that problem with ordering ppv via remote. Maybe something is wrong on dtv's end?

Also this is a solid yellow light for a minute or two. The csr on the phone said if it was calling home it would blink but mine wasnt blinking so not sure if she had the wrong info or not.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

"SLOWWWWW DOWWWWNNNNNN"!!!

whhhhaaaaaaaaaaatttttt ddoooooooeeeeeeeessss aaaaaaaaaaaaaa yyyyyyeeeeeeeeelllllllllloooooooowwwwwww lllliggghhhhhhhtttttt mmeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaannnn??????


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

My HR20 isn't connected to a phone line and the yellow light blinks all the time. I do have Whole Home DVR, so that might be the reason. I don't have internet connection.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I thought the red light was phone home activity and the yellow light was recording activity associated with stuff other than subscriber recordings...pre-recorded PPV etc.

I'll have to search because I remember this coming up several times over the past four years.

Mike


----------



## amasnic (Jan 7, 2011)

BattleScott said:


> "SLOWWWWW DOWWWWNNNNNN"!!!
> 
> whhhhaaaaaaaaaaatttttt ddoooooooeeeeeeeessss aaaaaaaaaaaaaa yyyyyyeeeeeeeeelllllllllloooooooowwwwwww lllliggghhhhhhhtttttt mmeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaannnn??????


:lol:

Rev Jim!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> My HR20 isn't connected to a phone line and the yellow light blinks all the time. I do have Whole Home DVR, so that might be the reason. I don't have internet connection.


If you have no phone hooked up and the unit isn't hooked up to the Internet then it can't call home and that's why the light is blinking.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Mike Bertelson said:


> I thought the red light was phone home activity and the yellow light was recording activity associated with stuff other than subscriber recordings...pre-recorded PPV etc.
> 
> I'll have to search because I remember this coming up several times over the past four years.
> 
> Mike


Phone home was red back when record was yellow. Once they changed record to orange phone home, and drive format, became yellow.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> If you have no phone hooked up and the *unit isn't hooked up to the Internet then it can't call home and that's why the light is blinking*.


Now that maybe what it is, but I don't recall that it blinked before WHD and the Cinema pack was installed.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> Now that maybe what it is, but I don't recall that it blinked before WHD and the Cinema pack was installed.


That may just be that you weren't around when it was blinking. Normally the units don't try to "phone home" when your using them. They know when they are being used and start "housekeeping" chores after a specified time of inactivity, and no scheduled recordings, so that "housekeeping" doesn't interfere with everything.

Since yours has not "phoned home" in quite a while maybe it's trying more often now and not caring if the unit is inactive or not.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

amasnic said:


> :lol:
> 
> Rev Jim!


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

My yellow light wasnt blinking it stayed solid the 3 times i saw it come up ....for 1-2 minutes each time


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

gregftlaud said:


> My yellow light wasnt blinking it stayed solid the 3 times i saw it come up ....for 1-2 minutes each time


Solid means it's calling out. If you had some sort of "line in use" indicator on your phone I'm sure it would have shown that the line was in use at that time too.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Phone home was red back when record was yellow. Once they changed record to orange phone home, and drive format, became yellow.


Ok, that's good info. I didn't know that. 

Mike


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Mike Bertelson said:


> Ok, that's good info. I didn't know that.
> 
> Mike


The only reason I figured it out is whenever I saw red or yellow on my HR I'd look at my cordless phone and it said "in use". Since I live alone it was pretty easy to narrow down. :lol:


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> That may just be that you weren't around when it was blinking. Normally the units don't try to "phone home" when your using them. They know when they are being used and start "housekeeping" chores after a specified time of inactivity, and no scheduled recordings, so that "housekeeping" doesn't interfere with everything.
> 
> Since yours has not "phoned home" in quite a while maybe it's trying more often now and not caring if the unit is inactive or not.


Figured out why the yellow light was blinking, the wireless adapter was unplugged from the powerstrip and I never noticed it. I have the CCK to enable Media Share, and I noticed it was missing in the menu. After I plugged it back in the yellow light hasn't blinked since. 
Obviously, from the above posts, the blinking light can mean several different things.


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> "SLOWWWWW DOWWWWNNNNNN"!!!
> 
> whhhhaaaaaaaaaaatttttt ddoooooooeeeeeeeessss aaaaaaaaaaaaaa yyyyyyeeeeeeeeelllllllllloooooooowwwwwww lllliggghhhhhhhtttttt mmeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaannnn??????


One of the funniest tv moments of all time!!!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

raoul5788 said:


> One of the funniest tv moments of all time!!!


I think Rev. Jim has a couple of the top ten.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

If you didnt have internet or phone line connected, IPPV(Impulse PPV) might be disabled on D*'s end...If you do have it hooked to a phone line and it is passing the connected tests, then you can call them and ask them to turn iPPV back on, they do disable it if you dont have your STB's connected either by phone line or internet, since you can't really order via remote if it has no way to authorize thru receiver.


----------



## Bradcny (Oct 21, 2010)

"BattleScott" said:


> "SLOWWWWW DOWWWWNNNNNN"!!!
> 
> whhhhaaaaaaaaaaatttttt ddoooooooeeeeeeeessss aaaaaaaaaaaaaa yyyyyyeeeeeeeeelllllllllloooooooowwwwwww lllliggghhhhhhhtttttt mmeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaannnn??????


LOL!! Gotta love classic Taxi episodes!


----------

